# find the bug



## Matrixx (11. Mai 2001)

<html>
 <head>
  <title>
  The Matrix of -=MATRIXX=-
  </title>
 </head>
 <frameset rows="*,70%,*">
  <frame src="oben.html" name="oben">
 <frameset cols="78%,*">
  <frame src="index2.html" name="index">
  <frame src="nav.html" name="nav">
 </framset>
 <frameset cols="80%,*">
  <frame src="unten.html" name="unten">
  <frame src="count.html" name="count">
 </frameset>
</html>

wo ist hiern fehler? also ich seh keinen, aber trotzdem tauchen die beiden letzten teile nicht auf....

Ich habe das ganze projekt mal zum download bereitgestellt:

http://members.tripod.de/Matrixx2/thematrixx.zip
das alte design gibts unter:

http://TheMatrixx.de.vu 

(ja, das nennt man schleichwerbung


----------



## Quentin (11. Mai 2001)

ich weiß.....

die frame definitionen gehören in den head bereich einer seite....


```
<html> 
<head> 
<title> The Matrix of -=MATRIXX=- </title> 
<frameset rows="*,70%,*"> 
<frame src="oben.html" name="oben"> 
<frameset cols="78%,*"> 
<frame src="index2.html" name="index"> 
<frame src="nav.html" name="nav"> 
</framset> 
<frameset cols="80%,*"> 
<frame src="unten.html" name="unten"> 
<frame src="count.html" name="count"> 
</frameset> 
</head> 
</html>
```

unsicher bin ich mir wegen den framesets ohne das die geschachtelt sind, ich weiß nicht ob das funktioniert, habs zumindest noch nie so gesehen 

[Editiert von Quentin am 11.05.2001 um 21:48]


----------



## SunBurner2k (11. Mai 2001)

Doch, geschachtelte Framesets funktionieren!


----------



## Quentin (11. Mai 2001)

edited:

schei*e, hab wegen den nicht vorhandenen einrückungen falsch gesehen, sorry...

müsste funktionieren wenn das in den head packst....
[Editiert von Quentin am 11.05.2001 um 22:29]


----------



## mister@ (11. Mai 2001)

*also...*

Ich glaube nicht das man zwei "frameset cols" definieren kann, deswegen wird das zweite frameset wohl nicht richtig dargestellt.
Ich würde vorschlagen daß du den Head (oben.html) in zwei frames aufteilst (oben.html, oben2.html), die Grafik im ersten frame verkleinerst du entsprechend und in den rechten frame packst du irgendwas anderes.
Oder du überdenkst das mit den Frames nochmal, werden sonst ein paar viele...
So müßte es dann klappen:

<html>
 <head>
  <title>
  The Matrix of -=MATRIXX=-
  </title>
<frameset  rows="*,70%,*" cols="80%,*">
    <frame src="oben.html" name="">
    <frame src="oben2.html" name="">
    <frame src="index2.html" name="">
    <frame src="nav.html" name="">
    <frame src="unten.html" name="">
    <frame src="count.html" name="">
</frameset>
 </head>
</html>

allerdings sind die vorgesehenen Größen dann wohl nicht mehr einzuhalten.
Wenn´s noch anders gehen sollte, ok, aber ich wüßte nicht wie.
Ich hoffe das hat jetzt irgendwie weitergeholfen...
Bis denne!


----------



## krypta (11. Mai 2001)

einmal statt dem: 
	
	
	



```
</framset>
```
das: 
	
	
	



```
</frameset>
```
und das erste frameset abgeschlossen dann funzt das schon 

siehe hier:

```
<html> 
<head> 
<title> 
The Matrix of -=MATRIXX=- 
</title> 
<frameset rows="*,70%,*"> 
  <frame src="oben.html" name="oben"> 
    <frameset cols="78%,*"> 
      <frame src="index2.html" name="index"> 
      <frame src="nav.html" name="nav"> 
    </frameset> 
    <frameset cols="80%,*"> 
      <frame src="unten.html" name="unten"> 
      <frame src="count.html" name="count"> 
    </frameset> 
</frameset>
</head>
<body bgcolor="#ffffff" text="#000000" id=all>
</body>
</html>
```
[Editiert von krypta am 13.05.2001 um 19:49]


----------



## mister@ (11. Mai 2001)

*ups*

verdammter Tippfehler, hast recht!
Dann kann man wohl doch zwei verschiedene framesets für Spalten erstellen...


----------



## Matrixx (11. Mai 2001)

*thx*

Danke , aber hat alles nicht so ausgesehen wie ichs mir vorgestellt habe bis auf den vorschlag von krypta..

Mal sehen wie lange ich das design behalte, das momentane hat sich auch nur 2 monate gehalten....


----------



## krypta (12. Mai 2001)

*vorschlag?*

eigentlich wollte ich dir keinen vorschlag machen, sondern nur den bug ausbessern


----------

